# Worried about my old girl..



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but I hope and pray a course of antibiotics will set your love right very quickly.:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no advice... only good wishes. I hope he's ok - and it's just something easy to treat.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Certainly point it out to your vet tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it is a minor virus she caught at the park or the vets. Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Is the cough productive? In other words, is she spitting up anything: phlegm, clear liquid, blood, bile, pieces of a squeaky toy? Is there anything else out of the ordinary--does she seem well or really tired, really thirsty, etc?

I'm certainly no vet--but they seem like two very dissimilar signs/symptoms. 

You're doing right by noting anything out of the ordinary with her. Keep tabs on the coughing--and record anything unusual. It should help the vet determine what's going on.

We'll think good thoughts and send prayers your way--hope it turns out to be nothing....

SJ


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks all. I'll report back tomorrow after her vet visit.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> Is the cough productive? In other words, is she spitting up anything: phlegm, clear liquid, blood, bile, pieces of a squeaky toy? Is there anything else out of the ordinary--does she seem well or really tired, really thirsty, etc?
> 
> I'm certainly no vet--but they seem like two very dissimilar signs/symptoms.
> 
> ...


No, nothing coming from the cough. She seems a little extra tired and weak- she likes to play for a bit in the morning and didn't ask this morning (she brings me a toy).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if she could have picked up kennel cough or a little bug from the vet. You might call them and ask if there were any dogs in that day that showed any of those same symptoms. Hope it is a 24 hour bug and she is good tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the cough is just indicative of a minor infection of some sort. In any event I'm glad you are getting it checked out professionally. 

When our first Golden developed a hacking cough, sounding like a heavy smoker's cough, it turned out to be hemangiosarcoma that had already spread to his lungs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your girl. Praying it's an infection.
What time is your vet appt. today?


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, she only coughed one more time leading up to her appointment, it was her legs that were giving me concern, and her eyes looked a little wet. The vet checked her temp and bloodwork and everything looked good.  We also did an x-ray as the vet was concerned she had a touch of pneumonia. The x-ray didn't show anything conclusive at the local vet, so they sent to a specialist to review. We went home last night with just some antibiotics for possible pneumonia. She slept great, with just 1 cough, but needed some help to climb the steps into bed.

This morning we heard from the specialist and they see a mass on her right lung and something on her liver. They expect cancer at 14.5. We can go back to the specialist next week to learn more.

So now what? What should I expect?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*2StupidDogs*

2StupidDogs

I am glad that she is home with you and on antibiotics and as far as what to expect, I'm sure your vet and the specialist can answer, but there are probably people on her that might have some input.
So sorry to hear about the mass and will pray that it is not cancer.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

2StupidDogs said:


> Well, she only coughed one more time leading up to her appointment, it was her legs that were giving me concern, and her eyes looked a little wet. The vet checked her temp and bloodwork and everything looked good.  We also did an x-ray as the vet was concerned she had a touch of pneumonia. The x-ray didn't show anything conclusive at the local vet, so they sent to a specialist to review. We went home last night with just some antibiotics for possible pneumonia. She slept great, with just 1 cough, but needed some help to climb the steps into bed.
> 
> This morning we heard from the specialist and they see a mass on her right lung and something on her liver. They expect cancer at 14.5. We can go back to the specialist next week to learn more.
> 
> So now what? What should I expect?


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. Well, I'd go next week, and see what they say. There may be treatment, or at least something that, if it IS cancer, will reduce the pain or the rate of growth. They'll be able to tell you the best thing to do to keep your girl comfortable and happy. Best wishes to you..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of their suspicions. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry I missed this thread. I hope your girl is going to be okay...and I am glad you are following up with the specialist next week. If it is cancer, they will be able to give you many options I am sure.

Once and if, you get a firm diagnosis - then share that information with the forum, and perhaps someone with experience can chime in to help you in your decision making process.

In the meantime, just continue to love her as much as you obviously are. Hold her extra tight. 

I will keep you in my thoughts/prayers.

All the best - Kim


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry they found masses in her, I hope they are something benign. If she is a healthy, happy dog and there is some sort of treatment for the masses, do not let her age convince you to not try the treatment. My Carmella had extremely invasive surgery at 13.5 year old to remove a tumor on her heart, and she did wonderfully. Age is just a number.

Thinking of you and your pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for your dear girl. Your heart will tell you what is best after you see the specialist.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of the mass and growth. The specialists can give you a better idea of what they suspect and possible treatment options for her.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

My prayers are with you. My Ruby does some weezing on her walks and I worry about her lungs along with her other issues. I'm so tired of folks that say well they are old. Yes they are but they are our family and they hold our hearts. Keep us posted.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending love and prayers for your dear girl.... I am hoping that everything turns out alright.

Aprilg 



aprilg said:


> I'm so tired of folks that say well they are old.
> 
> I too so hate to hear that!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and your sweet girl in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement, and understanding. It means a lot to me. After worrying all weekend about our girl, and thinking the worst (and spoiling her accordingly), we heard some not-so-dire news today.

The mass in her liver is only possible- the scans are all inconclusive. Her liver is enlarged, but her liver function is fine.
With further review, the lung mass appears to actually be in the mediastinum, and behind her heart. Anyone experience this before? 

They did confirm arthritis in her spine- not unexpected at 14.5 years.

So the recommendation was to continue the rimadyl and antibiotics and reevaluate.

So now I don't know what to think, but will continue to spoil her and watch her carefully. She was in high spirits and energy level last evening, but coughed a bit this morning.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

Rejoice and roll on is what I say
My girl made it to 18 1/2 and yours can to. Ruby had quite a few benign bumps and lumps and 6yr ago she had one removed form inside the size of a grapefruit. Vet said goldens are prone to what is called 'fatty' tumors. I changed her diet and that seemed to help but we have to remember when we are old we will develop things also and do the best we can for our babies. 
I have learned so much from this board and having a wonderful vet. 
Please keep us posted on your baby. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

2StupidDogs said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement, and understanding. It means a lot to me. After worrying all weekend about our girl, and thinking the worst (and spoiling her accordingly), we heard some not-so-dire news today.
> 
> The mass in her liver is only possible- the scans are all inconclusive. Her liver is enlarged, but her liver function is fine.
> With further review, the lung mass appears to actually be in the mediastinum, and behind her heart. Anyone experience this before?
> ...


Just enjoy the special moments of each day. None of us ever knows how long we will be blessed with our pups. My dear, Beau, was diagnosed with bone cancer in August and he is still going strong. I cherish each moment. 
Best to you and your pup!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Excellent advice - and I'll give a thirds to that!

I'm sorry I don't have any experience with the lung mass you mention. If she's not in pain, still happy and eating, I'd say shower with love!


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

The last few days have been rough for Barckley. She's been very weak in her back legs and need help to get up and move around. She's not interested in her normal food, but anything special is eaten up. Tomorrow morning we're heading back to the vet. Her tail still wags and she's interested in what's going around but just doesn't have the strength to be in the middle of it all anymore. 

When we sent our last pup to the bridge, she sent us a sign. She would lay in the corner of the yard facing the fence and I knew she was ready to go. She was 15. Right now, we're waiting for a sign from Barckley.... I think she may be almost ready, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

2StupidDogs said:


> The last few days have been rough for Barckley. She's been very weak in her back legs and need help to get up and move around. She's not interested in her normal food, but anything special is eaten up. Tomorrow morning we're heading back to the vet. *Her tail still wags and she's interested in what's going around* but just doesn't have the strength to be in the middle of it all anymore.
> 
> When we sent our last pup to the bridge, she sent us a sign. She would lay in the corner of the yard facing the fence and I knew she was ready to go. She was 15. Right now, we're waiting for a sign from Barckley.... I think she may be almost ready, but I'm just not sure.


Tail wagging is a really good sign - as is eating special foods (all the more reason to spoil her). 

You'll know - and when you know, it will feel right, and you won't even question it. 

Sending you best wishes... give Barckley a kiss for me.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks. She had a little more energy tonight then earlier in the day. Perhaps she's on the mend. She has never been one to refuse her food.....that really had me worried.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

You know what may make her feel a bit better - this worked for me. Get some veggies, carrots, green beans and make her some chicken soup. My girl had a post nasal drip and associated cough and I gave her some chicken soup and vit. c and within a day or so she was feeling better. 
it's really good for them as it is for us. i give it to my 13 year old girl and it perks her up a bit. serve the broth a bit warm...not too hot and they love the white meet. just watch for the bones. good luck!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your dear girl and that she will let you know when it is time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Saying a prayer for your darling girl. Hope you get good news at the vet's. I'm sure at her age she'll have 'dull' days. I know I do, in dog years I'm 9.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Barckley woke up this morning feeling good. She gobbled up her breakfast, has some strength back, and is right now on a walk- something she hasn't had the energy to do for a week. 

I think we have our 14-year-old puppy back!

At the vet visit today, we decided to keep her on Rimadyl once/day and recheck her bloodwork on Friday and do another x-ray in a few weeks. She'll stick with her supplements, too. Thought is the mass in her mediastinum may not even be related to her sudden downturn. What a rollercoaster ride this has been!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad she is feeling good today!!! Prayers continue!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barckley*

So very glad that Barckley is doing well.
I just LOVE THE SENIORS!!
She is a beauty!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im just now reading this thread...Im glad that your girl is feeling better today! Kepps us updated, please


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

We're taking it one day at a time with Barckley. She's tired and coughs a bit, but is eating and happy. At her vet check today, her bloodwork indicated non-regenerative anemia. Her WBC was also a bit high. We're trying a new antibiotic and upped her pain meds and will continue to monitor her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

As long as she is eating and happy, I would be too! Glad she is being such a trooper....many hugs and prayers....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear that your girl is eating better and wagging her tail.

It certainly is a rollercoaster isnt it?!

Big hugs to you and your girl.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Barckley had a great day today. Slept well overnight, ate a lot, even picked up a toy and wiggled on her back for a tummy rub this evening. I hope this lasts :crossfing. She's still not getting up often, and usually needs help doing so. Which makes me wonder....how active is your senior? I'm used to her taking long walks and following me around the house all day.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on Barckley. We've been on this rollercoaster with her for over 2 months- This board has been so helpful through it all.

She's still coughing here and there and can be a reluctant-to-start and picky eater, but hanging in there and is not losing any weight and even gained some . She's sleeping soundly (snoring,even) at my feet now. At her vet visit today (we go every 10-14 days), her WBC was the highest ever, despite being on Baytril. We're switching back to Doxy to see what happens as we can't get that count down. HCT is still low, but her kidney and liver numbers are fine. Thinking of trying Prednisone next...

So, we're still taking it one day at a time with our old girl and enjoying her company.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The roller coaster rides with our oldsters can be such a challenge. Wishing you the best with your oldster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barckley*

So glad to hear your Barckley is doing better and that is a great age!!

Did they take any xrays of her?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Just found this thread, glad shes doing okay, wow its been a ride so far, you are both doing great. I remember it so well, enjoy every moment with your lovely old lovely, I dont think I ever loved my girl as much as I did in those last 6 months even though I didnt know they were her last. Precious times indeed beyond all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just catching up on Barkley. I'm glad she is still hanging in there and doing relatively well. 

Are they giving her anything for the anemia/low hct? When our Barkley had his splenectomy his vet suggested liquid Pet Tinic by Pfizer (available on Amazon). It is corn syrup based B-vitamins and iron supplementation. Barkley loved it, probably because it was so sweet!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry this is such a tough time for you and Barckley, but very glad that she is hanging tough and still enjoying life. Like people, dogs can enjoy life for quite a while before cancer takes them from us. And she may have decided to just not have cancer this time around. ;-)

Weakness in the legs can come from arthritis pain, or even from having too little protein in her diet. It can also be a sign of hypothyroidism, which is both common in Goldens and very easy to treat.

Prayers for your old girl...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bless your heart. I think she's probably fighting even harder because she is surrounded by so much love. Hope she continues on an upswing.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So glad your old gal is having good days and you're enjoying one another's company. They are so darned precious as senior citizens, I think you fall more in love each day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> So glad your old gal is having good days and you're enjoying one another's company. *They are so darned precious as senior citizens, I think you fall more in love each day*.


SO, so true.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Very true- every little thing she does reminds me why I love her so.

Dallas Gold- thanks for the tip about the Pet Tinic! Our vet didn't mention it, but I bet she would love it as she has such a sweet tooth.
I'm pretty sure her weak legs are from spinal arthritis. Latest x-rays showed it's pretty severe and that some of the little bridges were cracked. ouch! She's on glucosamine, duralactin as well as gabapentin and 1/2 dose of deramaxx. With that she feels good enough to go for some short walks
and even jump off the couch when no one is looking


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

It's with a heavy heart that I let you know that Barckley crossed the Rainbow Bridge last week. She lost her appetite and spunk and it was obvious she was losing her fight against the cancer. So we made the tough decision to send her to play with her many dog friends who have gone before her. That last day she licked my face and ate ice cream off my hand (only thing that interested her) and made me so proud to have spent nearly 15 wonderful years with her. 

For those of you on the senior roller coaster, I wish you many sweet days with your golden fluffs.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Sweet Barckley, we never have enough time with them and even 15 years was not enough. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of Barckley's passing. What a wonderful life she led and love she shared. Godspeed sweetheart and big big hugs to you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your precious Barckley. May your sweet memories of her help to heal your broken heart.....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about Barckley. What time you spent with her was long, but not long enough. I'm sure she lived her final days happily with you by her side, always.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Barckley...RIP sweet girl, meet up with my Barkley Boo at the Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*2StupidDogs*

2StupidDogs

Rest in Peace, sweet Barkley!!!
As I read about her cough, I couldn't help but think that it sounded like my Smooch, who we sent to the Rainbow Bridge on Dec. 7, 2010, after a 2 week bout with the cough, loss of appetite, etc.

I know Smooch and Snobear are playing with your girl at the bridge.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that your sweet Barckley had to say goodbye. She will be missed. 

Find my Lucy at the Bridge, Barckley, I am sure you will become great friends. 

RIP sweet girl


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, Barckley, with all the other GRF angels.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Barckley was lucky that you love her enough to let her go. That is a terribly hard decision for most of us to make.

Holding you in my heart and in my prayers, knowing Barckley is in a better place.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Barckley has gone to the bridge. She had a beautiful life with you and I know she will be sorely missed.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry.

RIP Barckley


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Barckley. RIP sweet girl....Your family misses you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. My heart is with you.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you all. I miss her terribly, as you all certainly understand. She coughed up spots of blood a few times in the last week. It was certainly a wake-up call that her time was very short. We were lucky that we were able to spend a lot of time together her whole life and especially toward the end. Those last snuggles and licks were the best.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Like the others, I am terribly sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. May the memories of your good times together bring you some joy and peace. She was loved and she knew it


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh dear, I'm in tears for you in reading about your loss of your sweet Barckley. There is never enough time with these beautiful souls. RIP beautiful Barckley.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Barckley. It is the hardest thing in the world to lose a sweet Golden. They are angels.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

prayers for you and your baby


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------

